# The Post Your Art, Music, or Writings Thread



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

As the title says


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

My Wattpad page, three stories on there that I update every now and then




__





						sodasats20 - Wattpad
					

basically just another dude. when in society (rare) im what you call "eccentric" but alone with my friends im chill. or it could be the other way aro...




					www.wattpad.com


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 15, 2022)

My writings that you can checkout on my AO3 or Quotev page:





						WhiteFur         |         Archive of Our Own
					

An Archive of Our Own, a project of the     Organization for Transformative Works



					archiveofourown.org
				











						WhiteFur
					

Reading, reading, reading, reading, reading, reading, reading, still reading...WRITING!! ^^




					www.quotev.com


----------

